# What 2 do with relaxed hair after workout???



## MzV1991 (May 16, 2010)

Okayyy!
Hey Ladies!

I gotta question......
Ive recently joined Lucille Roberts and im on a new workout regimen. Problem is my relaxed head doesnt seem to like it  I know most ladies co wash after working out but my hair doesnt like being wet it starts shedding all over the plce so i dont know what to do to maintain my relaxed hair..

What are some tips...styles...techniques that relaxed hair ladies use to maintain the relaxed look b/c after getting home from the gym my mom did one of these because my hair looks so freakin messed up!!! Shes telling me i cant workout and have relaxed hair at the same time...Is it True???


----------



## Dee_33 (May 16, 2010)

A lot of women at my gym are relaxed and they workout hard.  They either wear a high-pony, wrap their hair, or do a high-bun.  I think they don't take their hair down until their head is dry after the workout.  I just got my hair cut into a chin length bob and I plan to wrap it while working out and not letting it down until my head is dry, also lucky for me I don't sweat a lot in my head.  HTH


----------



## lane (May 16, 2010)

Of course that is not true! It scares me that black women still believe that you can't work out with relaxed hair! Ugh! Obesity is killing us... Luving Me gave some great ideas. Wrapping up your hair may help or placing your hair in a high bun.

Are you shedding after co-washing because your hair is not properly moisturized? I know that co-washing can be tricky and it takes some time to figure out what works for each individual. I'm positive you can find a happy medium between your hair and health!


----------



## nymane (May 16, 2010)

I co-wash and put 8 plaits in, air dry, and then rock a braid out


----------



## Dee_33 (May 16, 2010)

Lane, ITA, I hate when women choose hair over health.  It's like ok you wanna have styled hair but a huge butt???  Sorry OP, didn't mean to take it off topic.


----------



## lane (May 16, 2010)

Luving Me, I agree and I see more concern with hair over health with RELAXED and NATURAL women. We will concern ourselves with how someone chooses to wear their hair, but not the extra weight crushing their frames.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 16, 2010)

I need to get back in the groove of working out but when I did I would wear a phony pony, half wig, or wrap under a black scarf. I really wasn't into my hair at the time either. Does your gym have a sauna? Maybe you can use the sauna after your workout with conditioner in your hair. Hopefully that will combat the shedding


----------



## SelfStyled (May 16, 2010)

Working out and relaxed hair definitely go together- it's just that you might not be able to rock straight hair- if that's what you are referring to as the relaxed look.  For me I don't care about my hair being straight, it is not possible for me because I sweat and my hair reverts so fast it's funny. If cowash does not work for you, what about a poo w/o sulphates or cleansing conditioners like Wen or Hair One ?

There are days after the gym that I am so tired that I can't even think about cowashing (I usually cowash w/ Hair One aftewards though)- on those days, I wet a facecloth and go though my hair with that, especially my hairline where I sweat the most. I then put some leave in conditioner and tie my hair up in a scarf for about a half hour or until I fell my hair is dry- the result is nice slicked hair that I can wear in a french braid, half wig etc.


----------



## The Princess (May 16, 2010)

I run anywhere from 3-8 miles, 4 to 5 times a week, also im relaxed. When I finish working out, I wet my hair and apply conditioner and slick down my edges, put back in a bun, apply a scarf take a shower and go to work. I have less than a hour to get to work, therefore don't have alot of time to do to much. On the weekends, which by the way I still run, I either go to the beatician or wash, DC and do the scarf method. 

Sometimes I co wash at night, but the next day im running again. It just depends on how my hair and scalp is feeling.

No extra breakage or shedding. This work well for me.

Also its a female on the team im with, her hair is APL and she wears her hair straight at work daily. I notice she wears a scarf during workout and it be hot too. But it works for her. When I see her at work, her hair still straight, silky and shiny with a nice bump to it, from it being wrapped.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 16, 2010)

Work out to your heart's content (and health)!

When I work out, I put in a low ponytail and then pin it up. Sometimes I'll use a cotton scarf over it and sometimes I won't. Afterwards, I do co-wash, moisturize, seal, and air dry either using the scarf method or braids. Since I workout five days a week, I co-wash 3-4x a week (well, one of those washings is actually a deep conditioning).


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2010)

I sweat ALOT when I workout!  My hair is soaked!  If it's a shampoo/deep condition night, I do that.  If not, I cowash, air dry and style (bun, bantu knot out, braid out, etc.).

I will never sacrifice my overall health because of fear of dealing with my hair.  Matter of fact, I worked out yesterday and deep conditioned, so tonight I'll just cowash after my workout.  If I loose a few extra hairs because of all the manipulation, so be it.  I have weight loss goals to meet, not just hair goals.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 8, 2010)

Always put your hair in some type of pony, while you're sweating. Or even keep it wrapped. And you shouldn't take it down until you're done sweating or the sweat in your head has dried. I ALWAYS sweat in my scalp first, and this usually enables me to keep my style.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 8, 2010)

I have relaxed hair and I workout at least 3 times a week.  I usually workout 5 days...

My health is way more important than how my hair looks.  besides, hair is gonna grow.  but if continue to eat the way I do without working out, my body will grow too! 

sometimes, you have to make sacrifices... what's more important?  

just throw the hair in a ponytail and hope on the treadmill


----------



## *Happily Me* (Aug 8, 2010)

oh, and I sweat a LOT.  scalp and front of shirt be  drenched


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm with the ladies who say health over hair. I don't do anything after my workouts, but I guess I should start co-washing because i notice dryness from my (salty) sweat. but OP i guess you could just brush it back in a bun, use a little gel and a scarf, and be on your way


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 8, 2010)

I work out 4-5x's a week. I usually just do braid outs pinned back,  old braid out pony tails, curly ponytails using pillow rollers, or buns. I can't wait to have a long wash and go or straight ponytail. I cowash my hair every other work out. I have noticed that my hair is much drier since working out.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2011)

Bumping......


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 6, 2011)

I workout.. I wear a bun....Works just fine for me..


----------



## SimJam (Jul 6, 2011)

it all depends on how u sweat lol

I dont sweat much in my head (scalp) so when I was relaxed I wud waer my hair in a high bun or ponytail with the ends tucked under so they didnt get wet from seat on my neck etc.

if u sweat alot in yuor head, then wrapping would not work for you.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2011)

Same theme as other thread, but I'm bumping anyway

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok, I'm 13 weeks post today and I still hit the treadmill 5 days a week.  I need some inspiration, so I'm bumping this thread!


----------



## Missdelicious1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I never had a problem with my workouts messing up my hair...even when I wear it straight. I simply keep my hair wrapped during the workout and don't comb it out until it's dry. It's usually dry by the time I get out of the shower and finish getting dressed. When I comb it down it looks great. If I need it to dry quicker, I just take my silk scarf off (after the shower) and put a hair net on so air can circulate throughout my hair and dry it faster. The key is NOT combing your hair out of the wrap/doobie until it's dry. If you do that, you should have no problems with keep your straight style.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 30, 2011)

bumping....


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 30, 2011)

@sunnieb I appreciated you saying in another thread that women need to do what it takes to be healthy so I try to have that mindset, our hair needs to be adapted to our fitness schedule, not the other way around. If that means me co-washing and bunning for half the week.. that's the way it's gonna be . I sweat buckets from my scalp so wrapping or using a scarf doesn't do the job for me.. oh well, guess I gotta wash frequently. 

All I'm concerned about is manipulation so I do a quick detangle on 80% dry hair after my leave-ins are applied since wet detangling in the shower doesn't work for me..


----------



## lustrous (Oct 31, 2011)

Off topic! sunnieb - congrats on dropping soda from your daily diet. ( i noticed your siggie) I've had friends who did this and lost poundage in the double digits right from the get go. My professor cut her soda habit last year (and she was a HARDCORE soda gal) . It got worse before it got better but isnt that how it always is? Anywhoo i'm rooting for ya!

- At OP - is it possible that you can put your hair in plaits and exercise early before a shower? Then when you shower just rinse your hair to get the salt. No conditioner. This way, you can squeeze dry your hair and put it into a damp bun for work. HTH


----------



## lonei (Oct 31, 2011)

I work out 3 mornings a week for like 40 mins and have soaked hair on cardio days. I wash my hair every 3 weeks and don't do any co washes or anything in between. I just pincurl in multiple curls, leave my net on and wear a headband (cloth) around the parameter. I don't take my hair out till it is completely dry, as long as I have pin curled it doesn't look like I have been gym. If I don't pin curl, it's a mess and I have to add some NTM silk touch and slick it back in a ponytail keeping my headscarf on till it's dry.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, Thanksgiving is over, I only worked out once last week, so I'm reading this thread to help me with my 8 weeks post hair.  I'm back to my regular workout schedule this week!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 20, 2011)

bumping............


----------



## sunnieb (May 4, 2012)

First pic is right before I hit the treadmill this evening, second pic is right after.  You see I really don't care how my hair looks when I workout. 





Welp,  looks like my before pic got lost.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 4, 2012)

Before pic:

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

Ok ladies, the weather is warming up so it's time to get back into regular workouts.

What's your workout hair routine?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

My best suggestion is to rinse thoroughly with warm water while massaging the scalp (to remove sweat), then apply a CLEANSING.CONDITIONER like WEN or Suave Rosemary Mint...this will cut down on the amt of shampoo applied to the hair, considering the fact you may work out several days a wk. 

Then, you can do your regular wash with shampoo once a week, or however often. You may also want to include a mild protein conditioner after or before the cleansing cond, to combat the effects of sweat in the hair and to keep it strong after sun exposure. Sunscreen spray used on the body is also acceptable to use on the hair to protect it.

Though Im natural, I was relaxed nearly 20 yrs and during summer did workouts, lawn work, gardening in hot, humid South Carolina. 

You could NOT prevent sweat from saturating your hair. The rinse well and condition regimen kept my hair clean and moisturized.

Too much shampooing will break off relaxed hair...and I should also mention I retained all my length, and was between SL and MBL over the years I used this regi. HTH!

P.S. I also use the same regi for my hair while natural and working out, but I follow the cleansing cond with a moisturizing cheap one, and sometimes a deep conditioning mask. I dont currently workout, but I live in NC where it is still quite hot n humid. 

Most Black women here cant avoid sweating their hair out some unless its braided, twisted, shaven, or just in a natural 'fro.


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

Jewell - you are so right!  I only shampoo 1x a week and use conditioner only the rest of the time.

My hair is soaked after I workout!  There's no way around it. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## chitowndcgal (May 9, 2012)

I work out several times a week and sweat heavily in my head. I simply wear a bun during my workouts. Always protect your ends and keep them covered when working out. After my workout, I take my bun down and moisturize and seal while it is wet/damp. I then let it air dry overnight in a bonnet and then wear a protective style to work almost daily. I wear a slick back bun almost daily. To cut down on manipulation, I try to only come through my hair when I bun it in the AM. Not at night. Hope this helps!


----------



## danysedai (May 9, 2012)

I don't cowash and I do not wash my hair in between workouts as I don't sweat a lot on my head only on my nape that gets sweaty when doing cardio.

I have 2 of these Buff headbands that are very light, in fun colours, wick away sweat and dry very quickly.
https://www.buyabuff.com/c-228-original-buff.aspx

they can be worn as a headband,full head cover, on the neck,etc. If I bike to the gym I put my hair in a loose bun securing with pins and put the buff on and then my bike helmet. If I walk or my husband drives me then I'll use it as a headband.

I do not work out on Saturday and Sunday so I wear my hair down on those days and on Monday(that will change this month as I'm doing JM 30 day shred). After that it goes up in a bun, updo or ponytail, mine or phony pony. I bought some Batiste dry shampoo spray from Sallys and moisturize, put some big flexirods, silk scarf and silk bonnet and next day it goes on a ponytail.


----------



## leigh.hill (May 9, 2012)

I am a fitness instructor and I am relaxed. PLEASE do not stop working out. Obesity is such a problem. We HAVE to workout. What I had to do first is change my mindset. I do not expect to go to work looking like I just stepped out of a salon. I expect to look HEALTHY from head to toe  !!!!!

It has taken me awhile to figure out what products work well for my hair after cowashing. My hair is ear length. Here is my routine. I cowash about 3 to 4 times a week. It is really important to me to keep my scalp clean.

Cowash with trader joe's conditioner
Apply leave-in conditioner (giovanni)
Apply almond glaze (hairveda) mixed with cream moisturizer (beemine)
Apply Chi Silk Infusion

To style...
Option #1: Put 2 - 5 rollers around the top of my head, gently comb the rest of my hair back or wrapped, put scarf on. This options requires that I curl part of my hair the next day.

Option #2: My no-heat style in my picture. To get my hair curly (no frizzy - very tricky) I use a combination of small rollers on top and pillow rollers around the rest of my head. Put on scarf and go to bed!!!


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

Maybe we should start a rumor that sweat makes your hair grow faster. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 22, 2012)

I had to go to a meeting tonight, but that's no excuse to skip a workout! 

I worked out for 30 minutes and really sweated it up!   I showered, cowashed, wet bunned and headed out for my meeting.  I'm home now and unwrapped my bun and I'm airdrying a bit before bed.

Never let your hair stop you from working out!


----------



## ESmackum (Aug 23, 2012)

I work out at least 5 days a week and I sweat in all the activities I do (except my yoga class). I have been co washing more ever since my hair broke off in the front (which I believe was from wiping the sweat back into my hair constantly).  But now I dont know what to do with it.  I have been just pulling it back in a short ponytail. But I want some other ideas.  I'm just barely at shoulder length and when I bun it looks super skimpy.  Any ideas?


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 23, 2012)

I use a dry shampoo after my workouts then moisturize and seal. Looks good the next day.


----------



## NIN4eva (Aug 25, 2012)

I work out 3-4 days per week and I think I sweat a normal amount. If I didn't co wash (which is what I usually do after working out) or wash and condition immediately after a workout I would feel disgusting. If I have to go out afterwards I'm putting my hair into a bun and putting on a cute headband or scarf to airdry. I'll choose fresh hair over straight hair any day.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

I hear you but imagine all that sweat soaked up into your hair all those days of not washing. That would disgust me and I'd be forced to wash even if I didn't want to. Maybe you can try a sulfate free shampoos or maybe cleanse your hair with ACV to remove the sweat.


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm disgusting.... 

I  wash once per month( going to change due to tangles) 

I swear it doesn't smell until week 4... 
I put in Mega tek 3 times a week. ( going to get some good ol smelly sulfur 8 tomorrow for the itchies) 

I wear a head band & wig cap when I work out  
  I tie my wet hair down until it dry, then I put another wig cap on...

I have washed the rows in the shower before....


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 26, 2012)

Easy solution for this. Spritz with water, oil of choice, and bun. There is no reason for relaxed ladies not to work out.


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 29, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Easy solution for this. Spritz with water, oil of choice, and bun. There is no reason for relaxed ladies not to work out.




I wish my hair had the length to do a bun, but I started working out yesterday and I pinned it up the best way i could.


----------



## MsDee14 (Aug 29, 2012)

When I was fully relaxed, I would co-wash after a work out and put in a few braids to sleep. 

Now that I am transitioning with twists in my hair, every 2nd or 3rd day of working out, I spritz my hair with ACV mix then rinse with water in the shower.


----------



## Loving (Aug 29, 2012)

I workout 4 - 5 times a week and I only wash once per week. My hair does not like manipulation. I have no issues with smells even though I sweat a lot. I always wear a hairband though to absorb the sweat.

Most days I just bun my hair after my workout. I relaxed in November 2011 and went from SL (see my avatar) to APL (see my siggy).


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 8, 2012)

Went bike riding this morning and really sweated it up!

When I got home, I put a teensy amout of NTM and carrot oil on my hair and put in A loose bun.  After showering, I just slicked back in a flexi 8 ponytail.

I'm out and about now, and my pony looks fine to me! 

I plan to shampoo/dc tonight though!


----------



## LadyRaider (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't these suggestions apply to all hair? Natural or otherwise? I sweat in my head a lot too, dadgummitt!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 8, 2012)

LadyRaider said:


> Don't these suggestions apply to all hair? Natural or otherwise? I sweat in my head a lot too, dadgummitt!



LadyRaider



You know hair tips often cross to the other side!

Now spill it!  What do YOU do with your hair after working out? 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider (Sep 8, 2012)

I just usually cowash after or in the morning or wet it down real good and twist or braid. But I was reading this thread for more tips.


----------



## candycan (Sep 13, 2012)

The Princess said:


> I run anywhere from 3-8 miles, 4 to 5 times a week, also im relaxed. When I finish working out, I wet my hair and apply conditioner and slick down my edges, put back in a bun, apply a scarf take a shower and go to work. I have less than a hour to get to work, therefore don't have alot of time to do to much. On the weekends, which by the way I still run, I either go to the beatician or wash, DC and do the scarf method.
> 
> Sometimes I co wash at night, but the next day im running again. It just depends on how my hair and scalp is feeling.
> 
> ...


 

ok I think we are work out twins! I run 4-5 times a week a minimum of 4miles (currently trg for the Hershey Half).  I have natural hair though but prefer to wear it straight but find myself wearing it in a damp/wet hair zing or banana clip most times.  But if i could find a way to have straight hair AFTER i run with minimum heat, it would be great!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2012)

bhndbrwneyes - More tips


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2014)

I workout in the mornings now before work.  I actually wash/cowash my hair less that I did when was originally posting in this thread.

I bun and put my workout scarf on around my edges.  After showering, I bun most time and head to work.  If it's time for my regular wash, I do it at night.

I pretty much have made no special changes to my hair routine because of my workouts.


----------



## twolala (Apr 10, 2014)

I use dri sweat headband from Sally's, and I love it for my edges..I think it's about $3.00.I talk more about it in my hair routine video, Hair Routine video


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 10, 2014)

twolala said:


> I use dri sweat headband from Sally's, and I love it for my edges..I think it's about $3.00.I talk more about it in my hair routine video, Hair Routine video



Did you buy it in the store? I went to Sally's last week and she said they don't carry it. I was wondering if it was just that Sally's or in general.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 10, 2014)

pinkness27 said:


> Did you buy it in the store? I went to Sally's last week and she said they don't carry it. I was wondering if it was just that Sally's or in general.



I ordered my set off their website.  Not all stores keep them in stock. I think I bought about 15 at the same time.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Apr 11, 2014)

Great thread!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking for additional workout hair tips.....

My coworkers are beginning the T25 workout next week and I decided to join them.  I feel like my hair will be soaked from this workout.  Lord help me.


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 13, 2014)

pinkness27 said:


> Did you buy it in the store? I went to Sally's last week and she said they don't carry it. I was wondering if it was just that Sally's or in general.



I might Try this to. I just finished a run and rewrapped my hair. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 13, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> I might Try this to. I just finished a run and rewrapped my hair. Let's see how this goes.



I am trying to wear my hair straight and run 5 days a week


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2016)

I found 2 friends who want to workout together! Yay!  There's a gym close to my office and we all meet up there.  

Since I can walk to the gym, I try to go right before lunch.  Since I have another 1/2 day of work to complete after working out, I put my hair up in a bun.  While working out, I wear one of those "workout" headbands that's supposed to help absorb sweat and keep my edges neat.  It actually works pretty well. 

Once I freshen up, I take off the headband, smooth my edges back with a fine-toothed comb, and go back to work.

I'm only doing this twice a week for now.  If I keep skipping my weekend workouts, I'll have to go more often and just keep my hair bunned up.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 8, 2016)

2 days post relaxer and I'll be wearing my hair like this all week.

I clip it up during my workout, then put back in a pony afterwards.  I'll probably bun next week...maybe.

Pre-Workout hair:
 

My post-workout pic sucks because I'm wearing a black blouse, but it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wash it


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2017)

My main thing is to keep my ends nice and dry.  I look crazy while I'm working out, but I'm able to look good enough to go to work. 

Pic is from this morning.


----------



## CityGirl (Jan 21, 2017)

I am relaxed and I work out regularly but I cowash daily. I suggest a leave in conditioner immediately afterwards but you MUST seal in the moisture with oil. I use coconut oil. This regimen works well for me and I'm a runner. I wouldn't be able to do this, just me personally, if my hair wasn't relaxed. It absolutely CAN BE DONE.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2017)

Post workout hair from this morning.  Back to the bun!


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 2, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Post workout hair from this morning.  Back to the bun!
> 
> View attachment 387255



What kind of headbands are you using? Im currently using the dri sweat headband from Sally's, but it is soaked after working out. I always have to take it off and wear another one, otherwise my hair will take forever to dry. The headbands you have in this pic are really cute and I'm looking for fashionable ones so I don't always have to walk around with a black sweat band.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 2, 2017)

pinkness27 said:


> What kind of headbands are you using? Im currently using the dri sweat headband from Sally's, but it is soaked after working out. I always have to take it off and wear another one, otherwise my hair will take forever to dry. The headbands you have in this pic are really cute and I'm looking for fashionable ones so I don't always have to walk around with a black sweat band.



I don't remember the brand name (maybe Scunchi???), but they came from CVS in a 2-pack.  I know it was some kind of workout band.I sweat.  I sweat a LOT.  The bands are wet after my workouts, but not soaked like other ones.  I also like the thickness because they keep my hair in place even after the most strenuous cardio workout.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 2, 2017)

Can't you do 3-5 plaits before working out and use those baby scrunchies at the root to keep the roots stretched? Pin plaits back, then put on sweat wicking headband. Keep them in until hair is dry again then wear a braid out.  I haven't been relaxed in many a moon so idk if it would work but I kinda want someone to try it.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm still working out, but now I've switched from before work to evening/weekend workouts. 

I typically cowash, air dry, and go to bed.   My hair is benefiting from the extra moisture and my body gets worked out.   Win win!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 15, 2018)

I workout 5 - 6 days a week at Orange Theory. I wear my hair in a curly bun with a Gymwrap headband. I will moisturize, seal and gel my edges down and then put the headband on. The headband will lay my edges so that when I am done working out and after I show my edges are already smooth.


----------

